# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Peter Schiff, is europac.net a good place to invest?

## tsetsefly

I was thinking of going to Peter Schiff's investment company europac.net but wanted some advice from anyone who might have an account there.

Are they good?
Customer service?
Have you made money with them?

etc.

thanks

----------


## Kingfisher

Dont really know about the company, but I think Peter Schiff is trustworthy.

----------


## danberkeley

i suggest you watch all his youtube videos, read his book, and scour his website for 
information. after that, you'll have a better idea of who he is and his company. btw, im 
waiting for my Certificates of Deposit to expire so i can open an account with him.

----------


## RonPaul_SantaMonica

what are his commissions?

----------


## AceNZ

> what are his commissions?


I haven't traded with them myself, but I remember hearing that Europac is a full-service brokerage, with commissions on the order of 3%.

While I largely agree with Schiff's analysis, one thing I don't like about Europac is that they want to try to make your investment decisions for you.  They have a big list of recommended stocks, but they won't tell you what they are -- they pick-and-choose according to some hidden criteria.  That by itself makes me nervous with them.

----------


## davver

> I haven't traded with them myself, but I remember hearing that Europac is a full-service brokerage, with commissions on the order of 3%.
> 
> While I largely agree with Schiff's analysis, one thing I don't like about Europac is that they want to try to make your investment decisions for you.  They have a big list of recommended stocks, but they won't tell you what they are -- they pick-and-choose according to some hidden criteria.  That by itself makes me nervous with them.


That wasn't my experience.  They provided all the data I asked for.

To the point they charge 3.25% on purchase and 1.75% on sale.  If your investment hasn't made money the sales commission is only $35.  If you are switching investments rather then going to cash the charge is only 1%.

So its a good brokerage to use for an investment horizon of five years.  You don't want to be trading all the time.  That isn't thier investment philosophy anyway.

I found that they provided me with a lot of good research.  It can be hard to find details about overseas stocks as an American, and harder to trade it on my own.  I think it is worth looking into.

----------


## knappz

Bump 

There's gotta be more people with insight into europac

----------


## tsetsefly

> That wasn't my experience.  They provided all the data I asked for.
> 
> To the point they charge 3.25% on purchase and 1.75% on sale.  If your investment hasn't made money the sales commission is only $35.  If you are switching investments rather then going to cash the charge is only 1%.
> 
> So its a good brokerage to use for an investment horizon of five years.  You don't want to be trading all the time.  That isn't thier investment philosophy anyway.
> 
> I found that they provided me with a lot of good research.  It can be hard to find details about overseas stocks as an American, and harder to trade it on my own.  I think it is worth looking into.


you can buy forreign currencies and gold/silver through them right?

----------


## AceNZ

> you can buy forreign currencies and gold/silver through them right?


Yes.  I know they're big on the Perth Mint certificates for gold.

----------


## davver

> you can buy forreign currencies and gold/silver through them right?


Yes.  They run the Perth Mint program.  You can purchase gold that is stored at the Perth Mint in Australia.

If your going to go with currencies I recommend everbank.com

If your going to purchase foreign stocks then europac is good.  They specialize in foreign stocks that pay high dividends.  Canadian Oil Trusts, Australian Miners, Chinese Utility companies, etc.

----------


## RJM

Peter Schiff President of Euro Pacific Capital Inc (on FOX this morning) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.ronpaul2008.com/press-rel...tial-campaign/

Peter Schiff Named Economic Advisor to the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign 
January 25, 2008 4:44 pm EST 

ARLINGTON, VIRGINIA  Newly appointed Ron Paul economic advisor, Peter Schiff, issued the following statement about Dr. Pauls proposed comprehensive economic revitalization plan: 

We need a plan that stimulates savings and production not more of the reckless borrowing and consumption that got us into this mess in the first place. Ron Pauls plan is the only one that amounts to a step in the right direction. If you want meaningful change - for the better that is - Ron Paul is the only candidate capable of delivering it. The others merely promise to continue the failed policies that are at the root of our current economic problems. 

Peter Schiff is president of Euro Pacific Capital Inc, and a frequent guest on CNBC, Fox News, and Bloomberg Television. He is often quoted in major financial publications and is the author of the book Crash Proof. 

In the past Peter Schiff said the following of Dr. Paul: Ron Paul is the real deal, a true statesmen and citizen politician in the traditions envisioned by the framers of our Republic. 

Mr. Schiff is available for interviews regarding Congressman Pauls economic policies. 

Congressman Pauls comprehensive economic revitalization plan can be found online at: www.RonPaul2008.com/Prosperity

----------


## Exarel

Is 3% high? Seems high..

----------


## Exarel

Is 3% good? It seems like a lot...

----------


## misa

> Is 3% good? It seems like a lot...


3% is huge if you compare it to the DIY brokerage accounts for $10/trade. For a $10,000 investment, it's $300 in fees. But with Europac its more like picking their brain for investment advice, and I think that's mostly what you're paying for.

----------


## Cowlesy

3% is a high fee.

If you're looking to lock in capital for longer term purchases, it may be okay.  I think you can buy Rogers International Commodities TRKRS (Total Return Asset Contracts) through them.  This is Jim Rogers product that tracks his Rogers International Commodity Index Fund ("RICI").

----------


## kyleAF

Is there a minimum investment amount?  

Is there a recommended minimum amount from any of you... what's the minimum amount that it would be worth investing through this firm??

I wish I started this a while ago... but better now than later.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Is there a minimum investment amount?  
> 
> Is there a recommended minimum amount from any of you... what's the minimum amount that it would be worth investing through this firm??
> 
> I wish I started this a while ago... but better now than later.


They don't have a minimum account, but I'd suggest a minimum of $2k and a pledge to yourself to contribute something each month -- maybe 15%-20% of NET take-home earnings.

----------


## Deborah K

> Yes.  They run the Perth Mint program.  You can purchase gold that is stored at the Perth Mint in Australia.
> 
> If your going to go with currencies I recommend everbank.com
> 
> If your going to purchase foreign stocks then europac is good.  They specialize in foreign stocks that pay high dividends.  Canadian Oil Trusts, Australian Miners, Chinese Utility companies, etc.


Thanks for the info, been wanting to invest in foreign currency.  I talked to someone named Lou Kasowitz at Europac.  Seemed nice enough but doesn't believe that there is a plan to merge North American countries or use a common currency.  It surprised me to hear that considering Peter Schiff is his boss.

----------


## Cap'n Crunk

any other information out there from people that have used their services?

----------


## OptionsTrader

> Thanks for the info, been wanting to invest in foreign currency.


There are retail methods of trading currencies.  There are ETFs that track the forex market and trade like stocks.

*FXA * Australian Dollar   
*FXB * British Pound Sterling   
*FXC* Canadian Dollar   
*FXE* Euro 
*FXY  * Japanese Yen   
*FXM* Mexican Peso   
*FXS* Swedish Krona   
*FXF* Swiss Franc

----------


## theoakman

> Is 3% high? Seems high..


For a foreign stock with no ADR, no not really.  Most of the stuff they buy, it would cost you more going through a typical American firm.  Europac does their trades directly on the foreign stock exchanges.

----------


## theoakman

> 3% is huge if you compare it to the DIY brokerage accounts for $10/trade. For a $10,000 investment, it's $300 in fees. But with Europac its more like picking their brain for investment advice, and I think that's mostly what you're paying for.


you couldn't purchase a fraction of the stock Europac does with a DIY brokerage account.  And if you were somehow able to, they put big surcharges on stocks from foreign stock exchanges.

----------


## bucfish

I would trust Schiff and europac.  He is honest plus has a weekly radio broadcast from his site.  They understand the situation better than any other brokerage.

----------


## danberkeley

the point of Schiff's investment strategy is to buy and hold for many years. his strategy is not to make short-term investments.

----------


## muh_roads

Anglo Far East bullion storage is much better than the Perth Mint certificates IMO.
They won't force you to fill out a W-9 if you want to cash out like Europac will.

W-9 = 28% tax for the IRS.  AFE will let you do that on your own if you wish to.

As far as foreign investments with Europac...I don't see the problem.

----------


## theoakman

> I haven't traded with them myself, but I remember hearing that Europac is a full-service brokerage, with commissions on the order of 3%.
> 
> While I largely agree with Schiff's analysis, one thing I don't like about Europac is that they want to try to make your investment decisions for you.  They have a big list of recommended stocks, but they won't tell you what they are -- they pick-and-choose according to some hidden criteria.  That by itself makes me nervous with them.


Have you dealt with them?  I didn't have that problem.  They gave me a list of stocks that they thought were solid and paid out good dividends.  I read about the companies myself and did my own research.  Some of the picks, I had no interest in.  Others I had a lot.

----------


## durden0

I was poking around europacific a bit looking for some kinda performance data on some of their picks but I really wasn't able to find anything. I've heard Peter talk about how the bears have done really well in the past few years overseas, does anyone have any kinda numbers to compare with thing's like vanguard (https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds) or other US investment brokerages?

----------


## danberkeley

> I was poking around europacific a bit looking for some kinda performance data on some of their picks but I really wasn't able to find anything. I've heard Peter talk about how the bears have done really well in the past few years overseas, does anyone have any kinda numbers to compare with thing's like vanguard (https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds) or other US investment brokerages?


his main investments are gold and oil. look at how they have done.

----------


## BuddyRey

I opened an account with Europac yesterday.    My sales rep. is suggesting canadian energy funds which pay a nice dividend each year.   I questioned the fact I had to provide a social security number for the IRS to track what I am doing.

I still don't understand what business the feds have in my dealings outside of the country.    I should just take a vacation to Panama and open up a bank account there.     Panama won't give any information out to anyone, and their economy is skyrocketing.

----------

